# Is Harley Long Hair or just fuzzy?



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I keep reading all the post, but I can't tell. Can anyone tell from the photos if he is long hair? Also, he is only about 11lbs 12oz. at 8 weeks (he will be 9 weeks on sunday), but he has gained a bit in the week I have had him, does anyone know how to tell how much he should weigh? I have a postal scale that goes up to 25lbs, after that I'll have to take him to the vet or market to weigh him!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a long coat to me. The tufts behind the ears are a pretty good indicator to me.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

Harley looks to me like a long hair, just like Stella, absolutely beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

That first photo is priceless! I love his eyes.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Not trying to get off topic, but did you rename him Harley? I was confused I thought maybe you got another puppy because I thought you had a puppy named Chewy? So he's now Harley? He's a cutie!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He's at a normal, average weight for some GSD puppies....and he is a long stock coated puppy.
Congrats & best wishes!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robinhuerta said:


> He's at a normal, average weight for some GSD puppies....and he is a long stock coated puppy.
> Congrats & best wishes!


Robin... when you say "long stock coated"... do you mean plush coat or long coat?


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Not trying to get off topic, but did you rename him Harley? I was confused I thought maybe you got another puppy because I thought you had a puppy named Chewy? So he's now Harley? He's a cutie!


Yes, at first we named him Chewy, but didn't fit him. Then husband was calling him Hunter, I didn't like that. Then we started calling him Harley and that seems to be sticking. He looks like a Harley!
I gave him his first bath today, gosh they are vocal!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

HeyJude said:


> Yes, at first we named him Chewy, but didn't fit him. Then husband was calling him Hunter, I didn't like that. Then we started calling him Harley and that seems to be sticking. He looks like a Harley!
> I gave him his first bath today, gosh they are vocal!


Harley is a good name too. I try to keep the names of the dogs and members straight in my mind. So now I know Harley for HeyJude.

He is a cutie pie! Yes, GSDs are very vocal-some talk, moan, groan, bark, howl some do all of the above. They are fantastic dogs.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Micky said:


> Harley looks to me like a long hair, just like Stella, absolutely beautiful!!:wub:



Stella is a purty girl! How old was she when her ears started to go up?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucy....there is really only 3 recognized types of coats.
1) Stock Coat w/under coat......which is the normal coat. They can be shorter, tighter or thicker & fuller.
2) Long Stock Coat w/under coat.....which is the longer coat variety with hairs around the ears, leggings. They also have a longer, fuller tail and guard hairs around the rear and under belly.
3) Long Hair Coat without under coat.....which is a non permissible coat. It usually is longer, finner and softer. It does not have a correct under coat and can easily part down the back. *I have only seen a couple of true long hairs.*

There really is no such thing as a plush coat.....it is only a term people have used to describe a thicker, fuller coat...whether it be a long stock coat or a normal stock coat.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

awwwww he is gorgeous!!! What a face


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like my Sasha (in pic) when she was little. I think they call her a Long hair.
Sasha has a woolly butt and her tail is a constant cleaning (things get lost in there haha)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robinhuerta said:


> Lucy....there is really only 3 recognized types of coats.
> 1) Stock Coat w/under coat......which is the normal coat. They can be shorter, tighter or thicker & fuller.
> 2) Long Stock Coat w/under coat.....which is the longer coat variety with hairs around the ears, leggings. They also have a longer, fuller tail and guard hairs around the rear and under belly.
> 3) Long Hair Coat without under coat.....which is a non permissible coat. It usually is longer, finner and softer. It does not have a correct under coat and can easily part down the back. *I have only seen a couple of true long hairs.*
> ...


When I think of "long stock coats", I always think of the term plush coat. There's the undercoat, but that second outer coat of fur is longer than your typical double coated "stock coat". I've just always used the term "plush coat".

My understanding (i've never owned a long coat w/o an undercoat, so i really wouldn't know) is if there's tufts on the ears, it's your typical long coat (i.e. no undercoat/double coat). Is this correct? Can a dog have those ear tufts and still have a double coat?


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> Stella is a purty girl! How old was she when her ears started to go up?


Stellas ears were upish early, standing like the picture that was 3 weeks ago, so around 13 14 weeks her ears went up !


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucy,
If they have longer "hair tuffs" around the ears, generally they are long stock coats.
Long hair coats are very similar...without the undercoat.
ALL GSD should have an undercoat. The undercoat will vary in thickness....during seasons, shedding and coat legths.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lucy Dog said:


> My understanding (i've never owned a long coat w/o an undercoat, so i really wouldn't know) is if there's tufts on the ears, it's your typical long coat (i.e. no undercoat/double coat). Is this correct? Can a dog have those ear tufts and still have a double coat?


No, (not correct) and yes (they can).  My "longcoats" have always been long stock coats, and they have undercoats AND ear floofies. :wub: 

Plush isn't used that much to describe longcoats, I've seen people mostly use it to describe a fuller stock coat vs a shorter, tighter stock coat, although one of my current long stock coats (Halo) does have a thicker, plushier coat than the other. Her coat is shorter than his too, although her ear fuzzies are actually longer.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pictures! Shane was a long haired as I call them as well. Will be gorgeous!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

The first pic he kind looks like Groucho Marx


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Yup an adorable long coat!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

ken k said:


> The first pic he kind looks like Groucho Marx


Groucho Marx, thats funny! He sounds like him too when he talks to me!


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful dog! Most likely long haired.


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

I never get tired of long haired puppy pics! I don't think there's a cuter breed out there!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I would say long coat also, not matter what just beautiful. I also ended up changing my pups name after having her for a bit...


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww! He looks like Raina did as a pup. She is a coated Shepherd, long stock coat but not long haired. She had the ear fluff from the first time I saw her and that is what made me pick her over her sister who had a flat stock coat. Her father was coated and her mother was flat stock coat.


----------



## JayB1127 (Feb 11, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Harley is a good name too. I try to keep the names of the dogs and members straight in my mind. So now I know Harley for HeyJude.
> 
> He is a cutie pie! Yes, GSDs are very vocal-some talk, moan, groan, bark, howl some do all of the above. They are fantastic dogs.


Maybe its just mine....but you could add huff and puff to the list as well.


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

She looks so cute! 
Though I was wondering where you got her from if you're not sure whether she is short/longcoated. You didn't get to see the parents?


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks like a long coat but I am not an expert. My Mollie looks liked she is somewhere between a long coat and short coat....... Anyway, he is just beautiful - love that first photo!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Blazings said:


> She looks so cute!
> Though I was wondering where you got her from if you're not sure whether she is short/longcoated. You didn't get to see the parents?


It doesn't always matter. Both of Annies parents have stock coats.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> I keep reading all the post, but I can't tell. Can anyone tell from the photos if he is long hair? Also, he is only about 11lbs 12oz. at 8 weeks (he will be 9 weeks on sunday), but he has gained a bit in the week I have had him, does anyone know how to tell how much he should weigh? I have a postal scale that goes up to 25lbs, after that I'll have to take him to the vet or market to weigh him!


He prob will be plush/long coat. Its hard to tell when they are babies. I attached a photo of Sonar at 8 weeks and now at 11 months. I call him an ultra plush coat. My breeder said that if he has crimpy fuzzy fur shooting up in between his toes he is long haired. But he doesn't. His coat is constantly changing so I don't think I will know exactly what he will settle into until he turns 2! Just invest in a furminator, best purchase you'll ever make! And get him used to being brushed while he's young!

PS He is so cute!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Blazings said:


> She looks so cute!
> Though I was wondering where you got her from if you're not sure whether she is short/longcoated. You didn't get to see the parents?


I met both parents, they looked like normal GSD's to me. Mom was on the smaller side, about 70lbs? Dad was larger, but not huge. When I saw Harley I fell in love with him. His siblings had the shorter denser coats, he was the only one with long hair. He has long hair between his toes too! 
Thanks for all the compliments, I think he is pretty too. I love looking at the photos of everyones pups, gives me an idea of what to expect as he is getting older.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

HeyJude said:


> I met both parents, they looked like normal GSD's to me. Mom was on the smaller side, about 70lbs? Dad was larger, but not huge. When I saw Harley I fell in love with him. His siblings had the shorter denser coats, he was the only one with long hair. *He has long hair between his toes too! *
> Thanks for all the compliments, I think he is pretty too. I love looking at the photos of everyones pups, gives me an idea of what to expect as he is getting older.


That's also a very common indicator that he's a long coat. The ears and toes are dead giveaways. He's definitely a long coat.


----------

